# [Ahora sí solucionado!] GNOME no monta  discos extraíbles

## acidrums4

Lo que sucede es que desde la última vez que hice un emerge --sync y actualicé el sistema, GNOME (o HAL, no sé quién es el culpable) ya no monta automáticamente los discos extraíbles y me toca montarlos vía terminal. Cada vez que conecto algún dispositivo de estos aparece un mensaje que dice:

"No se puede montar el volumen."

"No es posible montar el volumen."

"Detalles: IsCallerPrivilegied() Failed"

Al rato, aparece otro mensaje que dice: 

"No se pudo montar 65,9 MB Media (o el dispositivo que conecte)"

"DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"

Entre los paquetes actualizados (no todos fueron emergidos a la misma hora porque necesitaba toda la potencia del computador en determinados momentos jejejeje) están:

```

Sat Feb 20 06:43:16 2010 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r6

     Sat Feb 20 16:48:58 2010 >>> media-libs/jpeg-8

     Sat Feb 20 16:49:29 2010 >>> dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.13

     Sat Feb 20 16:52:18 2010 >>> media-libs/lcms-1.19

     Sat Feb 20 16:53:49 2010 >>> app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r5

     Sat Feb 20 16:57:44 2010 >>> media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0-r1

     Sat Feb 20 17:08:17 2010 >>> media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1

     Sat Feb 20 17:10:39 2010 >>> gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.17

     Sat Feb 27 04:38:29 2010 >>> dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3

     Sat Feb 27 04:38:45 2010 >>> sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4

     Sat Feb 27 04:39:03 2010 >>> dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11

     Sat Feb 27 04:42:42 2010 >>> gnome-base/gnome-common-2.28.0

     Sat Feb 27 04:43:08 2010 >>> sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1

     Sat Feb 27 04:43:43 2010 >>> net-analyzer/vnstat-1.10

     Sat Feb 27 04:45:23 2010 >>> sys-fs/udev-149

     Sat Feb 27 04:53:25 2010 >>> dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1

     Sat Feb 27 05:11:56 2010 >>> net-im/pidgin-2.6.6

     Sat Feb 27 05:36:45 2010 >>> media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4

     Sat Feb 27 12:15:23 2010 >>> virtual/libiconv-0

     Sat Feb 27 12:15:41 2010 >>> sys-devel/automake-1.11.1

     Sat Feb 27 12:16:38 2010 >>> media-libs/freetype-2.3.11

     Sat Feb 27 12:17:09 2010 >>> sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.15

     Sat Feb 27 12:17:56 2010 >>> media-libs/taglib-1.6.1-r1

     Sat Feb 27 12:28:11 2010 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.7

     Sat Feb 27 12:29:24 2010 >>> dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.19.1-r12

     Sat Feb 27 12:30:12 2010 >>> media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1

     Sat Feb 27 12:30:41 2010 >>> sys-apps/devicekit-power-014

     Sat Feb 27 12:31:14 2010 >>> media-libs/vigra-1.6.0

     Sat Feb 27 12:33:01 2010 >>> media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3

     Sat Feb 27 12:42:04 2010 >>> media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1

     Sat Feb 27 12:44:15 2010 >>> media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.8.8

     Sat Feb 27 12:53:07 2010 >>> sys-devel/automake-1.10.3

     Sat Feb 27 12:55:24 2010 >>> sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3

     Sat Feb 27 12:58:30 2010 >>> media-libs/gegl-0.0.22

     Sun Feb 28 20:23:39 2010 >>> app-editors/gentoo-editor-2

     Sun Feb 28 20:24:53 2010 >>> media-libs/tiff-3.9.2-r1

     Sun Feb 28 20:28:22 2010 >>> net-misc/neon-0.29.3

     Sun Feb 28 20:31:37 2010 >>> app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p4

     Sun Feb 28 20:34:58 2010 >>> dev-java/asm-3.2

```

He hecho varios revdep-rebuild pero no hay paquetes rotos; también he buscado en Google pero el único foro en el que aparece algo similar (con Mandriva) que aparece no da ninguna pista... ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

EDIT1: Leyendo el registro de compilación como lo sugirió edgar_uriel84, la instalación de udev decía que si las unidades extraíbles no se volvían a montar bastaba con re-emerger hal.

EDIT2: Después de re-emerger hal, sólo funcionó una vez el automontaje de un disco extraíble; pero no volvió a servir! Y a pesar de re-emerger por segunda vez udev, hal y re-emerger gvfs, el problema persiste...

EDIT3: ¡Ahora sí la solución definitiva! (Si no es ésta tengo demasiada mala suerte  :Very Happy:  ) Revisar si consolekit inicia en el arranque del sistema en boot, si no arranca hay agregarlo, o si arranca desde un runlevel distinto cambiarlo a boot.Last edited by acidrums4 on Thu Mar 11, 2010 1:24 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Creo que es culpa de udev, trata de recompilar el virtual filesystem de gnome, no recuerdo si es gnome-vfs o gvfs y revisa los mensajes que soltó udev después de actualizar, según recuerdo los usuarios de gnome deben recompilar HAL si se actualizó udev y dejaron de funcionar los dispositivos "removibles", lee /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log

----------

## pcmaster

Me acaba de pasar exactamente lo mismo. Uso XFCE4.

He insertado una tarjeta en el lector, y si antes aparecía en el escritorio el icono para acceder, ahora no. manualmente no me daja montarlo como usuario, sólo como root. Si abro una terminal, me pongo de root y lo monto, entonces sí me aparece el icono en el escritoio y con mi usuario puedo acceder a los datos, pero no me deja desmontarlo: hay que hacerlo también desde la terminal.

En la última actualización, se actualizaron los paquetes:

dev-libs/expat

sys-libs/timezone-data

media-libs/tiff

dev-libs/libgcrypt

dev-db/sqlite

media-gfx/splashutils

dev-lang/python

dev-libs/glib

dev-libs/atk

dev-cpp/glibmm

x11-misc/shared-mime-info

dev-cpp/pangomm

x11-libs/gtk+

dev-cpp/gtkmm

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

x11-plugins/enigmail

después para probar si unos problemas que tengo con la grabadora DVD eran culpa de app-cdr/cdrkit, lo desinstalé e instalé app-cdr/cdr-tools, pero no creo que sea el culpable.

y después una reinstalación de openoffice-bin, que tampoco creo tenga nada que ver.

Y antes de todo esto, creo que funcionaba (no hace tantos días funcionaba), o eso creo.  Así que apuesto por uno de los 16 paquetes de la lista.

----------

## acidrums4

Estoy empezando a pensar que es un bug de udev...

----------

## pcmaster

Releyendo tu primer mensaje, donde dices que alguien lo ha arreglado recompilando hal, eso he hecho.

Tras re-emerger HAL, y después realizar un /etc/init.d/hald restart parece haberse solucionado.

----------

## acidrums4

Pero es una solución temporal; después de reiniciar el computador el problema persiste...

Por cierto, estas son las versiones de los paquetes que tengo instalados y creo que son relevantes en este asunto:

sys-libs/glibc 2.10.1-r1

sys-apps/hal 0.5.13-r2

sys-fs/udev 149

gnome-base/gvfs 1.4.3

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Añada su usuario al grupo plugdev, podria ser la causa

para añadir su usuario a ese grupo:

```
#gpasswd -a user plugdev
```

recuerde reiniciar de sesion o el sistema para surta efectos

La otra seria usar otro administrador de archivos como pcmanfm, que soporta hal tambien y lo montas ahi...

si no funciona con eso avise

Saludos!!!

----------

## i92guboj

```
"Detalles: IsCallerPrivilegied() Failed" 
```

Tuve éste mismo problema con XFCE hace unas semanas. El problema resultó estar relacionado con consolekit. Asegúrate de que dicho servicio se inicia en el runlevel "boot", no en "default" o algún otro. En mi caso ésa fue la solución.

----------

## pcmaster

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> Pero es una solución temporal; después de reiniciar el computador el problema persiste...
> 
> Por cierto, estas son las versiones de los paquetes que tengo instalados y creo que son relevantes en este asunto:
> 
> sys-libs/glibc 2.10.1-r1
> ...

 

Lo siento, pero en mi caso no. Tras iniciar hoy el ordenador, continúa funcionando (acabo de probarlo).

Las versiones que tengo instaladas de los paquetes que citas son:

```
# emerge -pv glibc hal udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1  USE="(multilib) nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1  USE="devfs-compat -extras (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2  USE="X acpi consolekit crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

gnome-base/gvfs no lo tengo instalado, porque no uso gnome, y tengo otros paquetes compilados con -gnome, por lo que tendría que recompilarlos para poder instalar gvfs.

----------

## acidrums4

Carambolas, pues también era un problema ocasionado por consolekit... ¡Pero en mi caso ni siquiera se iniciaba en el arranque! Antes había agregado mi usuario a plugdev, si no no me habría sido posible jamás haber montado discos externos automáticamente o cosas por el estilo. ¡Gracias a todos! ¡Problema por fin solucionado!

----------

